# bagyards



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

do it right and get them


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

/thread


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Shut up Ducky.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: bagyards (vwPanda)*


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

bagyards and open road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Charmander)*

4-6 weeks..








totally worth it


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

2 more weeks for me im pumped.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Charmander)*

How much did they pay the OP to create this thread?


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

The OP isn't even on air lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_How much did they pay the OP to create this thread?

no comment...








kidding of course


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

in all seriousness though we appreciate the feedback we have been getting from you guys! all of you have been awesome to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_The OP isn't even on air lol

thats why i dont get the point of this thread


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Sucks that I have my BY just sitting in my room.....awww i wish I new how to do my own suspension install.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dare_rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thats why i dont get the point of this thread 









x2

_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_Sucks that I have my BY just sitting in my room.....awww i wish I new how to do my own suspension install.

man you need to get on that...werent you in S. TX?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

yes but he's so far away


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

time to man up and DIY


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

running grounds on manifold, wiring gaugesand compressors, some fitting and the bags themselves and that's all he needs


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*









Bagyard FTW, although i have one complaint, you cant lay frame with 19's on the mkv anyway, im about 1/4 off the ground and im pretty sure the struts are bottoming out, but with that being said i dont even care, i just did a 3300 + mile road trip to Wustefest from vancouver canada, and they performed amazingly! not one problem, and the ride was oh so smooth, only running 35-40 pounds up front and 75-80 out back ( luggage kinda weighted me down ) even with that they still did everything i expected them to do and more! so big ups to everyone at Openroad, and to everyone at Bagyard.
and for time waiting for these, SO SO SO WORTH IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i had a bag over coil setup before these and ride characteristics and performance of the bag over coil setup, isn't even comparable to the Bagyard stuff!










_Modified by Oscar33 at 2:31 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## 1990golfdriver (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Double the price... Double the wait... No choice of strut.... Proprietary bag setup that will take weeks to change if one blows...Bagyards FTL


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (1990golfdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1990golfdriver* »_Proprietary bag setup that will take weeks to change if one blows...Bagyards FTL









Ship it to Universal Air in Cali if that happens. I'm pretty sure they'll re-bellow the strut for you, and you'll have it back that week.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

plus there is no way the bag will blow besides old age on bagyards, they clear everything unlike bags over coils.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ they clear everything unlike bags over coils.

.....when installed incorrectly


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_running grounds on manifold, wiring gaugesand compressors, some fitting and the bags themselves and that's all he needs 

rest of fittings shipped today, i can go ahead and install them. Shave off some time. Is it possible to install the bags ourselves (i remmbered you mentioned it) or leave it up to Alf?


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*



ryanmiller said:


> plus there is no way the bag will blow besides old age on bagyards, they clear everything unlike bags over coils.[/QUOTE
> at low psi, the bag doesnt come below the bottom mount?


----------



## dubbinajett (Nov 29, 2002)

ok so I have kind of been out of the game for a little while and now have some inspiration to help out my mkIII. Currently I am slammed on coils but I am F***** over not being able to get into driveways, go over speedbumps, basically living in VT is not very coilover friendly. Now I have been thinking about going with an air ride setup but cant come to buying an air setup that will really slam that back of my car but not the front. Is this bagyard setup different? Can you really slam the front? Pics on a MkIII? Also do they sell a kit or is it just the bags themselves. If they dont sell everything, what kind of setup are you running and how much overall did you spend?


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

andrew text or pm me the status of my order, im on week 6 homie.


----------

